# eye floaters



## flutemandolin (Aug 13, 2003)

Anyone else have these? I have had one or two as long as I can remember, but lately there seem to be a lot more of them and they are driving me nuts. Everything I've been able to come up with on the Internet says they are "normal" and result from natural aging changes in the vitreous. But I don't think the amount I have is normal. Any evidence it could be a vitamin or mineral deficiency, or if there is any treatment that works for them?


----------



## Marilyn in CO (May 12, 2002)

I have been told that they are evidence of free radicals in the body and can be helped by uping anti oxidant intake....like vitamins A,C,D,E Also notice them on myself if I've had too many sugary foods. Hubby has hypoglycemia and notices more floaters, if he indulges too much white/sugary foods. I have used the herb, eyebright and upped my vitamin A intake if my eyes start to bother me. Bilberry is also good.


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

Little floaters here and there usually aren't harmful - but a sudden increase of them is. I would go to the eye doctor to get it checked out, because only a doctor can tell if you are in any danger for this. A sudden flurry of floaters rubbing up against your retina is not a good thing, in fact retinal tears can and do occur. You don't want that, so make that appointment. And if you start seeing flashes of light in your vision, go see a doctor immediately, or you could lose your vision within a day or even hours.


----------



## flutemandolin (Aug 13, 2003)

Marilyn in CO- I have heard that eyebright and bilberry might help with floaters...maybe I'll try that. 

SunsetSonata- I did have an eye exam last spring, and the optometrist mentioned nothing about seeing any floaters, although they were definitely there then. No flashes of light, just spots that sometimes refract light and make small areas look blurry...and drive me nuts when I'm driving.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

flutemandolin said:


> Anyone else have these? I have had one or two as long as I can remember, but lately there seem to be a lot more of them and they are driving me nuts. Everything I've been able to come up with on the Internet says they are "normal" and result from natural aging changes in the vitreous. But I don't think the amount I have is normal. Any evidence it could be a vitamin or mineral deficiency, or if there is any treatment that works for them?


I am told that the Ocular Nutrition Capsules (you hear them advertised on the Paul Harvey Show), can make quite a difference with floaters. I have not used the product myself, but I know of a few people who do and swear by it.

Just Google it and you will find sources to purchase.

donsgal


----------



## Kathy NW Ohio (May 10, 2002)

One morning, earlier this year, I woke up with many floaters in my right eye. 
I also have a constant flash of light at the edge of the same eye , but only notice it in the dark. My eye doctor did a thorough check and said I do not have any retinal tears, but he said he could see some of the floaters that I was seeing.

He said it would be good to take vitamins with extra Lutein in it.

Instead, I asked my chiropractic office what they would suggest for me to take. They did some research and found IPLEX . I have since taken three bottles of this product. Since they cost $27.00 a bottle. I decided to get the Herb, Eyebright, and have been taking two capsules each morning.

My eye floaters and eye flashes have not gotten worse, just staying the same.

I may try the extra Vitamin A, and bilberry , as some have suggested.

Doctor did say, the other eye could do the same, but so far it has stayed clear.

Good luck with getting rid of your eye floaters. They are annoying, aren't they ?


----------

